# Silkess Maltese



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

*OP has updated information that the puppy is no longer available and asked that the thread be closed. 
Sher - Admin Team*


Gigi's breeder, Cindy, has a little boy available right now! He has the sweetest face, I can just kiss it! If anyone's looking for a malt pup, you couldn't go wrong with Cindy's malts! All of them are absolutely gorgeous!

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/newarrivals/


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG, he is precious!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

HOLY CANNOLI, he's such an adorable little pixie!!! :smheat:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Aw, it said they have already found a home for him 
I swear this morning he was still available, and I said I will post it on SM when I got home. 

Oh well. He's deff. a cutie though :wub:


----------

